# Anyone know of an RV (or Chevrolet) Dealer in Spain.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello, I need a switch to repair a friends RV, based on a Chevrolet P30. He had one poster but it went astray. Reading various threads it seems to be a part which is on many GM vans and light commercials, GM part number 15961566, Thanks, Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry, I want to find out if anyone knows of either a Chevrolet dealer or an RV repairer in Spain, Alan.


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Alan,
cant help....but...where in Spain are you ???


Jenny


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Jenny, we are near Vinaros, Feliz Navidad, Alan.


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

hi if its the green switch on parking brake contact west midland american vehicles on 01902798840. or web www.american-vehicles.com switch is about £50 they will probably send one. kind regards hope this helps


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

What type of switch is it! Can you not find a Vehicle Scrap yard and hunt around for what you want .(chatarreria) or hunt around for an electronic shop , I found one in Northern Spain a few years ago and fixed my vehicle alarm with a new key switch, If your near Malaga the scrap yards are very good (clean/tidy) and carry good stocks of parts


----------

